# Converting solvent printer to dye sub printer



## Psy (Apr 3, 2013)

Has anyone experience in converting Mimaki JV33-160 from solvent to dye sublimation configuration? Will flushing be enough or should I replace parts like nozzle head, damper, etc.?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

Psy said:


> Has anyone experience in converting Mimaki JV33-160 from solvent to dye sublimation configuration? Will flushing be enough or should I replace parts like nozzle head, damper, etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.


Not from personal experience, but Mimaki technician told us you need to start with waterbased JV33 and use sublimation inks in it.If you take solvent JV33 it doesn't work. I didn't ask for details since it didn't apply to us.


----------



## axiomamerica (May 12, 2010)

Psy said:


> Has anyone experience in converting Mimaki JV33-160 from solvent to dye sublimation configuration? Will flushing be enough or should I replace parts like nozzle head, damper, etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.


Solvent and Water Based inks don't generally play nicely with each other. There is a medium to high likelihood that during the flushing of solvent inks and introduction of water based dye sub inks you will cause damper and head failure. At minimum, you would want to start with new dampers after flushing and hopefully you won't lose your head. If you replace lines, dampers and head, you would have water based printer at that point. The JV33 is a GREAT machine for dye sub.


----------



## inkjetparts (Apr 2, 2016)

You can try flushing your system with solvent cleaner but it's typically best to flush the system and change parts. Normally that includes ink line, dampers, printhead and cap top. I have seen this done in the past but never have a seen a 100% perfect nozzle test after the conversion.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

if you start replacing those parts wouldn't it be easier cheaper and quicker to buy a Ricoh large format?


----------

